# McIntosh Test



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

"McIntosh College in Dover, NH will be holding a police officer exam in April. This exam is used by over 30 police departments in New Hampshire and Maine as a written entrance examination.

Test applications are available now, and the application fee is $50. The next test is scheduled for April 26, 2003."


Anyone see a problem with the date of the exam?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Yeah... it sucks. I am hoping somehow they put the McIntosh one at like 7pm... but obviously someone up north was not planning ahead when they scheduled this.

I planned on calling to inquire the reasoning behind it tomorrow - I will pass on any news.

-Mike


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

I need to start checking my planner before I sign up for these exams... Im signed up for the McIntosh and until now did not realize the dates... hoep I can get a refund


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

McIntosh offers the same exam 2x's a year, once in April and once in October. The cities and towns who are hiring call them for the list, kinda like civil circus.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

good thing I read this thread I called and requested the registration info was gonna take this test. Only in New England would states give an exam that competes with neighboring states talk about candidates having to make a tough choice. anyway I think I will wait for the next test in October


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

I just called. Apparently there is nobody to talk to, only a voicemail box to leave a message on. I requested an app, and also informed them it is the same day as the Civil Circus test and it would be in there best interest to either move the time (it is scheduled for 8:00am according to the message) or date.

FightNIrish, you are out of luck, they specifically stated 'no refunds whatsoever' on the message. Did you pay via money order or certified check? Those are the only methods of payment they will accept.

-Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: McIntosh Test and MA Civil Service*

Have I missed something? I too am interested in taking both the McIntosh and MA Civil Service test, but I have not seen an official announcement about the MA test date. I have seen April 26th and April 30th mentioned on this site, but have not seen anything official from MA HRD, and it is not on their site (that I have seen) yet. I emailed HRD a few weeks back and was told it would be posted in December. Does anyone have positive proof that the MA test date is announced and that it conflicts with the McIntosh test?

Thanks.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

This thread is over 3 1/2 years old.


----------

